# I am fascinated with the word "take"



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2021)

I often use the word "take" to express my opinion of something. Which got me curious about when it is used in this context "I will take your phone from you."

Both imply "to capture" it seems. Then there is it's use when filming a scene in a movie. " We need another take on that scene." again implying "capture".

In statements involving opinions, objects, possessions, view, and a whole lot more the word take/capture is used.

It seems kind of an aggressive/selfish word a lot of the time. I am considering not using it anymore.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 19, 2021)

"Give and Take", and take is always the most negative of the two.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 19, 2021)

what's your take on take
take my opinion, please
take it, take it. enjoy
take it or not, but it's good to take on occasion
take them pills Clyde
i done took um and i ain't gonn'a take um again

Hey, you start changing your lexicon you won't be able to talk


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

It matters how we use language, which can be written down but we can not hear the sounds and tonals in our ear drums. The written word is probably more difficult to understand the context than the spoken word. I can't take for granted that this very loose way of communicating experience fails often in conveying meaning to each other. To treat it flippantly IMO is to err. I feel the English language is constructed around tonals that project unnecessary individual responsibility for behavior. Please watch the next video I post about this subject. I will do it as a new topic. Maybe we can begin to understand how important it is to not be so casual about using our English word menagerie to convey our reality to each other.?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Funnily enough I've always been fascinated by the Scottish expression.. ''Will you _take_ a drink''.. when a host is offering a drink (usually alcoholic)...rather than would you like, or have a drink, which is what one might  expect!!

the other way of saying it, is if someone who is suspected of imbibing too much is asked..''do you _take_ a drink''?... or in fact described  to others as someone who ''likes to _take_ a drink''


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, in the example of ''Will you _take_ a drink'' or "you'll take a drink"  suggests that you'll be expected to accept.  "Would you like?" is exactly that.
I like the expression "a wee deoch an doris"  literally a drink at the door  or "one for the road".

On the other hand, there's  "You'll have had your tea".


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 24, 2021)

I like "take a hike".


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2021)

*On a lighter note....when someone is excusing themselves to use the bathroom , they say "I am going to take a {insert appropriate bodily function here). "   My response always wants to be "Actually, aren't you leaving it?"*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Yes, in the example of ''Will you _take_ a drink'' or "you'll take a drink"  suggests that you'll be expected to accept.  "Would you like?" is exactly that.
> I like the expression "a wee deoch an doris"  literally a drink at the door  or "one for the road".
> 
> *On the other hand, there's  "You'll have had your tea". *


LOL...yes I'd forgotten about that one until you said....


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 24, 2021)

Then there's take and bring and how often those are misused.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Chess notation, *X*= Takes (captures)

B×P = Bishop takes Pawn, or some call it Bishop captures Pawn.


----------

